# Kidrise (new finished drawing)



## Travelnow85 (Jul 19, 2015)

Everyone on this site is so supportive. It is honestly a great place to show work and grow together as artists because I feel like we need that. There is nothing more beautiful than artists encouraging other artists. 


I just finished this new piece and would love some honest feedback on the work. All critiques are welcome. What you like, what you don't like...what could be better, or any opinion comments you might have. All are welcome and I take everything as an opportunity for growth. I really do appreciate it. 

Sincerely, 

KIDRISE


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

I like the style. It is a mix of realism with graphic design. Well done.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

She is classy, reminds me of Audrey Hepburn.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Great drawing.


----------



## Lucy (Sep 25, 2015)

Hello Kidrise
great work! I like it!

What medium do you use?

Lucy


----------



## Travelnow85 (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi there Lucy. Thank you for the compliment! Everyone who took the time to reply to my post.... Thank you to all of you! It really means a lot. Lucy the main medium i use to create my art is "magic." It's a mixture of kale, frog, green tea, 1 ounce of snow from the top of Mount Everest, a drop of your wildest dreams, 6 1/2 strands of Madonna's hair, and 3 starbursts of any color... Except yellow. And that in a nutshell is how I make my art. Lol


----------



## Lucy (Sep 25, 2015)

Oh wow!
Fantastic! I really curious how you got Madonna's hair...:vs_worry::biggrin:

Lucy


----------

